# Gaming in Buenos Aires



## Mantum (Nov 27, 2006)

I just moved to BA, and I should be here for a while. I'm a long time gamer, mostly as a D&D DM, but it's been a couple of years since I last played. Does anyone know of any gaming groups I could join in Buenos Aires... or even good places to look?

Gracias.


----------



## Sir Falke (Nov 27, 2006)

Where are you living? I can give you a few telephones or contacts. There is a big gaming community here, and even regular RPGA rounds... Just send me an email at aledefalco at h o t m a i l dot com.


----------

